# Lfts 10/01



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just eating some breakfast and about to head out the door. 53° this morning shouldn't be bad. Good luck all.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Doing the same, can't wait to get out there. A little foggy down here in the SE side.


----------



## Busa Tom (Oct 6, 2005)

Good luck this morning to all! Gotta work till 5 then going to try & make the evening hunt- not looking forward to 80* out!

Tom


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

just finished my coffee, gunna hop in the shower and walk out the door! good luck guys, lets see some pics this morning


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck all and be safe!


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Good luck to all this year! Let's make this a safe and ethical hunting season.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kyles2 (Apr 4, 2005)

High up in a tree here in clare county on the edge of some soybeans and a swamp. Good luck everyone


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Already showered, finished my Cheerios and heading out my back door for a 15 minute walk to my stand. This makes my 32nd. opening day in the woods. Good Luck & be safe, Mike


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Already tuned in here at work to see how you guys do, good luck to all! Be out this afternoon.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sitting in stand now, may have over dressed a little. Bumped one on the way out foggy and humid in St Claire county.

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Settled in a tree near Baldwin. Good luck everyone!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Out for the 16th opening day with dad. Up in tree in Lapeer county listening to the acorns drop around me. Good luck to all.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Settled in here in VB county. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Good luck all! 
We are in da UP bear hunting, so my opener will be Thursday evening.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck yall. Keep the updates comming!


----------



## AFreedmonster (Oct 17, 2011)

In tree on the edge of a soy bean field on a ridge over looking a swamp in souther eaton county good luck y'all and shoot straight ! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Finally settled in my stand after I was a little lost trying to find it... good luck guys hope all this work pays off this year... feels good to be in a tree.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

State land Livingston county, up tree and ready. dryer decided to crap out out me last night so my cloths are wet!!! Oh well I don't even care. Good luck everybody


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

In stand and ready to go...woohoo!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrittanyMan (May 22, 2011)

Good luck everyone! Shoot straight! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chris Barr (Oct 26, 2010)

All settled in the buddy stand. My bro is settled in his stand. Feels amazing to be in the tree. 

Good luck, be safe and shoot straight. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Good luck everyone, I won't be out until the weekend so I'll live through you guys today. Be safe & shoot straight!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

All set n ready here I'm Montcalm county

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter5489 (Oct 17, 2010)

Out in western washtenaw county this morning. Between a bedding area and freshly cut green field. Something so much more peaceful about bow opening day than gun opening day. Good luck everyone shoot straight! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Kent county locked and loaded

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

Settled in about 6:30 in Ingham County. Good luck all


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Been sitting for a bit in Ithaca only action is a few Mosquitos so far but a beautiful morning!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've already seen something with antlers following a doe and fawn...couldn't get a good look through the fog but it looked like a nice basket something...that makes 2 years in a row seeing a buck opening morning! Wind is starting to pick up here in Saginaw county as well


----------



## swoopkin (Dec 8, 2009)

Up in a tree in Mackinac county. Getting windy already


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

The scenery...


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

You guy's are killing me! I can't make it out until Thursday, but I look forward to seeing your pics throughout the day. Go get 'em, and be safe!


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Good luck everyone.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## firemedic19 (May 2, 2012)

Border of Lapeer and Genesee County, sitting on clover,chicory, and.turnips.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nothing dead yet? Whats wrong with yas?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## REEDRELLIK (Oct 2, 2007)

20' 80 in Kent County. It's great to be out again!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Omg...

Bow holder just snapped, bow fell 25 feet to ground.

#nightmare


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's my view

Sent from my XT1080 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, going to get it and check it out.

Wish me luck!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Lwapo said:


> View attachment 46268
> 
> 
> Omg...
> ...


Bummer

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tnvet (Sep 9, 2012)

Southern Ionia county here. Fog moving in and slight breeze. Love opening day!


----------



## fishon!!00 (Apr 2, 2005)

Great way to start the season congrats

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## drifter31 (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice job!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Congrats Tin. Get a pic of the entry hole and exit if it has one. I am curious to see what that looks like with those broad heads. I'm sure others are wondering as well.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

Checkin in from Lansing area. Had a couple of does in front of me an hour ago, but slow since then. Ill prolly sit for another hour.


----------



## FreePass (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful morning in presque isle county. Good action this morning. I've seen 10 deer, one small buck. The deer have been very vocal.


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Entry hole having a hard time with service will upload with computer when I get home.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Spike and 4pt. Same bucks from trail cam. Cool to see them live.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks like you shot him with a slug gun. Man I can't wait to put mine to work.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratulations

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

looks like you shot him with an apple corer. Very cool, thanks


----------



## Michigan-Bucks (Oct 21, 2011)

What are you shooting with?


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

Now a pic if the whole buck please.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Just got in, nothing but turkeys and squirrels, getting really warm out. Good job Tingoose.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lwapo said:


> View attachment 46268
> 
> 
> Omg...
> ...


That sucks dude! Sorry!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Was a slow morning in Bay County. Sat till 10, then it started heating up quick and the wind picked up aswell. I didn't see or hear anything. Buddy got busted by a doe, only deer seen. Back at it tonight...

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## topcide (Nov 20, 2009)

Otsego county, Piegon River Forest.

Really, really windy all morning. Not a deer seen or heard. Hunting a small 5x5 ambush food plot near the black river.

Gonna switch it up and hunt a bigger plot a bit deepr in the woods for the evening hunt.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

michigan-bucks said:


> what are you shooting with?


 
toxic


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

Was a slow & cold morning. Gonna try a car nap and back at them later.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## John Ingersoll (Apr 16, 2010)

Emmet county, warm and windy. Seen 3 doe this morning


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

Not the biggest but I took him this am. Watched him fall as far as the new toxic broadheads I can't complain at all I have some pics of the blades flexed open after the shot blew right through the top on the heart and threw the opposite shoulder/leg.


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

Slow so far here in Oakland county saw 2 does this morning Nuthin yet tonight I do see that the scrapes I made have Been worked  good luck all !


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

That's all right left my release strapped to my climber seat which i decided to hunt a hang on stand tonight lol it never ends

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kbow27 (Nov 2, 2010)

View from the stand

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

This is my view this eve nothing so far but great tone outdoors 

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shiahoythunter (Apr 15, 2012)

View from the stand

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tdflannigan (Nov 24, 2011)

Nothing yet, looken for some late day magic


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

Great Job Alex...


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

First deer I seen all day snuck up behind me and never offered me a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Three doe so far in hillsdale. Overlooking an apple tree in an overgrown grass field between corn and bedding. Should be a great evening


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

That awesome, great dad right there!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> It sure is terrible here in the "Deer Ghetto" :lol:


Maybe you didn't notice that the buck you commented on (post 94) was taken in Illinois.

:yikes:


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Coopers Hawk just tried to nab my hat. Wide awake now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Skibum said:


> Coopers Hawk just tried to nab my hat. Wide awake now!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You wearing a rabbit hat? Lol Its not that cold out!

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishburnm (Jul 7, 2003)

Nothing yet here in northern Oakland county


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

3 pt and a doe just wandered by. The ice is broken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John Ingersoll (Apr 16, 2010)

Emmet county evening slow, squirrels so far


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Too warm and windy up here in the UP for me. Sitting on the back porch, watching the plot in the back yard. Who knows, maybe a dumb one will wander too close. So, technically, I made it out for the opener.
Good luck everybody.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

Not a bad view.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Man I have trim some more branches out of this pine....I wouldn't know if something did walk by. Dang. And to top it all off, screwed my bow hanger right over the top of my head. Banged my head every time I stood up...and sitting down its dripping pine sap down my neck. Rough opener!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

